# Advice to ALL Liberals....Know the TRUTH About History or Be DOOMED to Repeat It...!



## nononono (Dec 31, 2019)

*My biggest piece of advice to ALL the Liberal TRUTH deniers for the New Year....*

*Study History or be DOOMED to repeat it.....*


*" Telling a LIE over and over to the public does not make the LIE TRUE.... just a repeating LIE "*


*A big lie (German: große Lüge) is a propaganda technique and logical trick (fallacy). 
The expression was coined by Adolph Hitler, when he dictated his 1925 book Mien Kampf, 
about the use of a lie so "colossal" that no one would believe that someone *
*"**could have the impudence to distort the truth so infamously**".*
*Hitler believed the technique was used by Jews to blame Germany's loss in World War I 
on German general Erich Ludendorff, who was a prominent nationalist and antisemitic 
political leader in the Wiemar Republic. 



The source of the big lie technique is this passage, taken from Chapter 10 
of James Murphy's translation of Mien Kampf 
(the quote below is one paragraph in Murphy's translation and in the German original):*

QUOTE

But it remained for the Jews, with their unqualified capacity for falsehood, and their fighting comrades, the Marxists, to impute responsibility for the downfall precisely to the man who alone had shown a superhuman will and energy in his effort to prevent the catastrophe which he had foreseen and to save the nation from that hour of complete overthrow and shame. By placing responsibility for the loss of the world war on the shoulders of Ludendorff they took away the weapon of moral right from the only adversary dangerous enough to be likely to succeed in bringing the betrayers of the Fatherland to Justice.
All this was inspired by the principle—which is quite true within itself -*that in the big lie there is always a certain force of credibility; because the broad masses of a nation are always more easily corrupted in the deeper strata of their emotional nature than consciously or voluntarily; and thus in the primitive simplicity of their minds they more readily fall victims to the big lie than the small lie, since they themselves often tell small lies in little matters but would be ashamed to resort to large-scale falsehoods.*
It would never come into their heads to fabricate colossal untruths, and they would not believe that others could have the impudence to distort the truth so infamously. Even though the facts which prove this to be so may be brought clearly to their minds, they will still doubt and waver and will continue to think that there may be some other explanation. For the grossly impudent lie always leaves traces behind it, even after it has been nailed down, a fact which is known to all expert liars in this world and to all who conspire together in the art of lying.
— Adolf Hitler, _Mein Kampf_, vol. I, ch. X {1}

/QUOTE

*The parallels between what Hitler and his " Criminally/Morally Corrupt Party " perpetrated on Germany and*
*what the modern day Democratic Party are doing to America is absolutely astounding.....*

*Accept the TRUTH about what the DEMOCRATIC PARTY has perpetrated on AMERICA ....because the 
TRUTH has/is/will be exposed .....!*





*Study HISTORY or be ready to repeat it...!*


----------



## nononono (Dec 31, 2019)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS





*


----------

